# Homepage gezeichnet, und nun?



## nomaxx (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi
Ich habe mit viel mühe mit photoshop und 3ds max eine komplette Homepage gezeichnet.
Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? wie kann ich diese homepage nun internettauglich also am besten mit php machen? Zur verfügung habe ich noch das komplette Macromedia Studio MX sowie Photoshop 7.0 und 3Ds Max 5 die ich vor kurzem vererbt habe.. kann ich mit diesem Studio MX noch was anfangen in dieser richtung? hab das noch garnicht installiert...
wo könnte ich evtl Tutorials finden die mir in dieser richtung helfen? Habe auch keine handbücher für das Sudio MX da der rest verbrannt ist.. naja ziemlich lange geschichte, desswegen jetzt auch unwichtig..
hoffe ich hab das erstmal ins richtige forum geschrieben und hoffe das mir jemand von euch helfen kann!
Vielen Dank  im voraus
gruß
Dani


----------



## ba-c (24. Dezember 2004)

Sieh mal oben unter "Tutorials" nach. Da findest du erstmal eine Masse an php Tutorials. Hilfe bei Fragen und Problemen zu php findest du sicherlich auch im PHP-Forum hier.

Ansonsten: www.google.de


----------



## nomaxx (24. Dezember 2004)

ich habe eigentlich gehofft die homepage nicht komplett manuell selbst schreiben zu müssen.. also quasi evlt vorhandene scripte zu benutzen und einzubinden, und das verlinken von den ganzen elementen usw auf die einfache art, per drag and drop?!


----------



## GRUBER (24. Dezember 2004)

Sehr schwierig sowas per Drag'n'Drop zu machen. Musste dann noch ewig anpassen und wenn n Fehler drin is kannstes vergessen.

Aber mein Freund "google" hat mir das hier ausgespuckt  

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=php&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

MfG


GRUBER


----------



## nomaxx (25. Dezember 2004)

danke, werd mal schauen ob ich es hinbekomme :/


----------



## ba-c (25. Dezember 2004)

Ansonsten nimm doch einfach vorhandene ClanScripte?
Da sind News bei, Kalender, Linkliste, Kontaktformular etc.

Bereiche die du nicht brauchst, musst du nicht verlinken, aber vergiss nicht den Copyright-Verweis stehen zu lassen. Bzw. weise drauf hin, das der Code von, z.B. TriggerTG.de ist!

Design anpassen wird auch spaßig


----------



## dkf (29. Dezember 2004)

nomaxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> [...] Zur verfügung habe ich noch das komplette Macromedia Studio MX sowie Photoshop 7.0 und 3Ds Max 5 die ich vor kurzem vererbt habe.. [...]



Du schreibst, dir steht Photoshop zur Verfügung.
Dann ist ja schon fast alles gemacht.


Design ist fertig (sagst du ja)
nur noch mit Photoshop slicen und fertig ist dein komplettes Layout

Videotutorial 
Forum-Suche: Slicen mit Photoshop 

Ist doch gar nicht so aufwendig  ;-]


----------

